# My New Song



## Lanexi (Jan 19, 2010)

Well Guys I just finished today its my first actual submission and work tell me what you guys think and vote if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/305127


----------



## playallday (Jan 19, 2010)

FL right?


----------



## Lanexi (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also have a beat box for making trance beats


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome. Downloading right now


----------



## playallday (Jan 19, 2010)

Lanexi said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing to work on, right now it sounds too perfect.  Make it a little off beat.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to be a little nit-picking but technically that's not a 'song' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: song definition



*song* (sô?): noun

1. the act or art of singing to break into song
2. a piece of music sung or composed for singing
3a. Old Poet. poetry; verse
3b.  A relatively short metrical composition for, or suitable for, singing, as a ballad or simple lyric
4. A musical sound like singing the song of the lark


But for a 'Music Track' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Congratulations


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's great!

I saved this on my Zune! I rarely save tracks on my Zune but this is awesome!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty good pretty good. 
Keep em coming man!


----------

